# off topic, its my age!!!!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

On the way to school this morning, my son suddenly went white and announced he'd left his homework at home AAAGGHHH!! I told him I wasnt gonna turn round and go back and get it so tough! He'd have to face the consequences! He then said, no worries cos I could send it to him as it was on his "memory stick"! The said "memory stick" is in his jeans pocket....! All I have to do is plug it in, attach the file and send it to his e-mail address (I didnt even know he had an e-mail address!!??). He'd pick it up later at school??

Ok, I think I have the memory stick??? a sliver thing about the size of a pack of chewing gum. I now have to stick it into the PC somewhere..............

Anyway, my point is. What on earth is happening to the world?? homework used to be done in a book??!? Technology has left me behind!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

:I think Im quite lucky that I have had to keep up with technology to do my job - and I actually like learning about it too ... Im certainly no expert! but it fills me with joy that my OH comes to me for help with the PC and the rest of the technical gadgetry we have in the house!

We even have films on our USB (memory stick) that we just plug into the DVD player and watch on TV ... well we did until the dog ate it last week! 

Sue xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> On the way to school this morning, my son suddenly went white and announced he'd left his homework at home AAAGGHHH!! I told him I wasnt gonna turn round and go back and get it so tough! He'd have to face the consequences! He then said, no worries cos I could send it to him as it was on his "memory stick"! The said "memory stick" is in his jeans pocket....! All I have to do is plug it in, attach the file and send it to his e-mail address (I didnt even know he had an e-mail address!!??). He'd pick it up later at school??
> 
> Ok, I think I have the memory stick??? a sliver thing about the size of a pack of chewing gum. I now have to stick it into the PC somewhere..............
> 
> ...


 
:bounce: :lol: :laugh:

Welcome to the twenty first century Jo!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> :I think Im quite lucky that I have had to keep up with technology to do my job - and I actually like learning about it too ... Im certainly no expert! but it fills me with joy that my OH comes to me for help with the PC and the rest of the technical gadgetry we have in the house!
> 
> We even have films on our USB (memory stick) that we just plug into the DVD player and watch on TV ... well we did until the dog ate it last week!
> 
> Sue xx


You just reminded me Sue, a student of mine said he'd got a film that I wanted to see and he's given me his memory stick/ USB/ lapiz/ pendrive to download it!! (they're all the same, aren't they?? That's not playing fair - so many names for one "thing"). What happened to DVDs :confused2: or good old video? 
Dead as a doornail I suppose.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... no wonder I couldnt plug it in anywhere, these memory sticks have lids on them dont they !!!LOL This is gonna take a long time and I'm gonna need to have a lay down afterwards LOL


jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You just reminded me Sue, a student of mine said he'd got a film that I wanted to see and he's given me his memory stick/ USB/ lapiz/ pendrive to download it!! (they're all the same, aren't they?? That's not playing fair - so many names for one "thing"). What happened to DVDs :confused2: or good old video?
> Dead as a doornail I suppose.


heehee as I said Im no expert! but if he gives it to you it should just be a small stick maybe 2 inches long and one end has a USB connection on it ... actually its easier to show you one ... the link below is just to the first google page I found for USBs ... it has lots of pictures of what they look like.

The USB connection on the end just plus straight into a pc or laptop, and if you have a relatively modern dvd or tv it may even have a USB port in there that you can plug the usb into ... our dvd player has. We have music and films on the stick so we can plug it in and play it wherever we go. Weve also got an external hard drive where we store all our films, music and pictures so they dont take up loads of memory on the laptop.
Promotional USB Flash Drives and Custom Memory Sticks

Sue x :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> heehee as I said Im no expert! but if he gives it to you it should just be a small stick maybe 2 inches long and one end has a USB connection on it ... actually its easier to show you one ... the link below is just to the first google page I found for USBs ... it has lots of pictures of what they look like.
> 
> The USB connection on the end just plus straight into a pc or laptop, and if you have a relatively modern dvd or tv it may even have a USB port in there that you can plug the usb into ... our dvd player has. We have music and films on the stick so we can plug it in and play it wherever we go. Weve also got an external hard drive where we store all our films, music and pictures so they dont take up loads of memory on the laptop.
> Promotional USB Flash Drives and Custom Memory Sticks
> ...



thanks Sue, you could have written all that in Spanish and I'd have been none the wiser! The pictures look like the one of the things I've taken out of his pocket (boys trouser pockets are not pleasant places !!!). I've taken the lid off and I've been under the desk looking for a hole to stick it in!! (Xtreme....... NO!!!)

:dizzy::faint::faint::faint: I'll get there 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> Anyway, my point is. What on earth is happening to the world?? homework used to be done in a book??!? Technology has left me behind!!!


I read this and remembered kids using the excuse "The dog ate my homework" and wondered if kids will now be saying "The dog ate my memory stick and then I saw the post below! 


Suenneil said:


> We even have films on our USB (memory stick) that we just plug into the DVD player and watch on TV ... well we did until the dog ate it last week!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Warren D said:


> I read this and remembered kids using the excuse "The dog ate my homework" and wondered if kids will now be saying "The dog ate my memory stick and then I saw the post below!


LOL

"My mum snapped my memory stick when she tried to push it into the computer"???????? will be the new excuse! where will it all end!?

I havent, but it might be about to jump on it and crush it anytime now!!!! The wire on the end of it is a red herring right?? I dont plug that into anything????????? I think I'd better phone my OH!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL
> 
> "My mum snapped my memory stick when she tried to push it into the computer"???????? will be the new excuse! where will it all end!?
> 
> ...


You really have got NOOOOOO :confused2: idea have you??

You couldn't be making this up


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've only gone and done it!!! Once I found the hole ... sorry I mean the USB port! it was a peice of cake!!! huh! Who says technology is for the young!!! The e-mail is on its way to my baby boy, who will pick it up at school!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've only gone and done it!!! Once I found the hole ... sorry I mean the USB port! it was a peice of cake!!! huh! Who says technology is for the young!!! The e-mail is on its way to my baby boy, who will pick it up at school!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


see its easy peasy lemon squee(s)y once you give it a go! (sorry cant use my .....argggh the last letter of the alphabet key!!! its just flown off and I cant get it to stay back in its space!!!) ..... see how technical I really am!!!!!!

Sue xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> On the way to school this morning, my son suddenly went white and announced he'd left his homework at home AAAGGHHH!! I told him I wasnt gonna turn round and go back and get it so tough! He'd have to face the consequences! He then said, no worries cos I could send it to him as it was on his "memory stick"! The said "memory stick" is in his jeans pocket....! All I have to do is plug it in, attach the file and send it to his e-mail address (I didnt even know he had an e-mail address!!??). He'd pick it up later at school??
> 
> Ok, I think I have the memory stick??? a sliver thing about the size of a pack of chewing gum. I now have to stick it into the PC somewhere..............
> 
> ...


Hey!

I guess technology is taking away the "beauty" of some things such as books, notebooks, pencils, etc ... 

Nowadays I seldom write on a notebook. 

Well, I guess we need to adapt ourselves to what used to be the future and is now present 

Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've only gone and done it!!! Once I found the hole ... sorry I mean the USB port! it was a peice of cake!!! huh! Who says technology is for the young!!! The e-mail is on its way to my baby boy, who will pick it up at school!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Way to go Jo!!!

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:

Another thing to put on your CV - _*Au fait with cutting edge PC technology...*_


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sue, just to make you jealous 

ZZZZZZZZZZ and ZZ!!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sue, just to make you jealous
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZ and ZZ!!


 I think I will have to develop a lisp or something and use my "s" instead! lol


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Perhaps I should record a video - "How to use a memory stick!"?  - You could keep it on your memory stick for when you got stuck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Expat Steve said:


> Perhaps I should record a video - "How to use a memory stick!"?  - You could keep it on your memory stick for when you got stuck!



Yes, well thats like when you forget your password for your e-mail account and cant get into it, so they send you a new one ....... to your e-mail account!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Perhaps I should record a video - "How to use a memory stick!"?  - You could keep it on your memory stick for when you got stuck!


Thatwould be very handy thank you. I have 3 memory sticks and have absolutely no idea how to download stuff onto them. 
Now I actually do have some stuff I need to download but without instructions on how to do it I am stuffed

Veronica


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

*Memory stick upload/download*



Veronica said:


> Thatwould be very handy thank you. I have 3 memory sticks and have absolutely no idea how to download stuff onto them.
> Now I actually do have some stuff I need to download but without instructions on how to do it I am stuffed
> 
> Veronica


Serious reply: Veronica, 2 options: 

1. I could write some quick instructions if you like or 
2. if you have Skype, I will willingly show you how to load content onto your memory stick, via Webex and Skype (we speak on Skype and I share my screen with you on Webex - you don't need to be on Webex as I would host the meeting and invite you) - I can share my screen with you and teach you to do it if you wish. 

Let me know...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Serious reply: Veronica, 2 options:
> 
> 1. I could write some quick instructions if you like or
> 2. if you have Skype, I will willingly show you how to load content onto your memory stick, via Webex and Skype (we speak on Skype and I share my screen with you on Webex - you don't need to be on Webex as I would host the meeting and invite you) - I can share my screen with you and teach you to do it if you wish.
> ...


Some very simple idiot proof instructions on here would be great Steve then all the other dumbos like me could also benefit too:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Do I have to use webex thingy to download stuff?
I thought I just plugged into my usb port. Now that bit is easy enough, its what to do after that.


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Some very simple idiot proof instructions on here would be great Steve then all the other dumbos like me could also benefit too:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Ok - leave it with me for a while - I have eggs on the boil right now so will do it after lunch....Salade Nicoise....hmmm 

No you don't have to use the Webex unless you wanted to communicate with me and share my screen or any online 'live' tutorial....it is a video conferencing facility....nothing to do with the stick.


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Instructions on using a memory stick on XP Operating system (not Vista)


1. Plug the memory stick into the USB port

2. Go to ‘*Start’ *(bottom left of the screen) click on ‘Start’ and go to ‘*My Computer’ *(the right hand column) [Note: on some machines there will be a short-cut to ‘My Computer’ on the desktop screen when you start-up your machine]

3. Click on ‘*My Computer’ *to open the window 

4. Window should have a number of drives e.g. ‘C’ drive, ‘D’ drive etc and amongst them should be a drive that states ‘*Removable disc’ *– that ‘Removable disc’ is your ‘memory stick’ – click on it to open. If it doesn't say Removable disc it may have an unusual name 'disgo' or something similar (but not DVD/CD drive)

5. To add content, you can open another folder - say ‘My Documents’ and drag a selected item (i.e. holding the left button on the mouse down, click on the image or document and drag it) into the Memory Stick/Removable Disc window, then release your finger off the button

6. To remove items from the memory stick to place in another folder, do the reverse of point 5 above. i.e. go to the removable disc/memory stick window, select an item and drag it off into a window in say My Documents, holding the left button down on the mouse.

NB: Have the Removable disc window and the My Documents window open at the same time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Instructions on using a memory stick on XP Operating system (not Vista)
> 
> 
> 1. Plug the memory stick into the USB port
> ...


Thank you. 
I will print this off and give it a try later when I have finished what I am doing .

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Crikey that was easy.
I'm not as dumb as I thought I was. Some easy to follow and I am a genius


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Crikey that was easy.
> I'm not as dumb as I thought I was. Some easy to follow and I am a genius


Dear Genius

Well done!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Dear Genius
> 
> Well done!


Do I get another pretty star for that?


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Do I get another pretty star for that?



 You can have a few :clap2::clap2::clap2: but don't let it go to your head!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wooo hooo, Its gone to my head now.
Now I am saving all my piccies onto a stick. What a clever dumbo I am:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Next Lesson please*

So now having successfully downloaded stuff from my pc onto this stick how do I then upload it onto my hubbies laptop which has vista?
I hate that damn laptop


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> So now having successfully downloaded stuff from my pc onto this stick how do I then upload it onto my hubbies laptop which has vista?
> I hate that damn laptop


Today's Lesson:

To be honest I don't know Vista (and don't wish to!), but the principle is the same - you need to look for the My Computer icon/symbol if there is one on hubby's laptop...open it up and it should reveal your stick (assuming you have already inserted it into a USB port) - then locate My Doc or some such folder (where you'll/he'll be able to find the images/documents again) and then drag and drop the images from the stick to the folder....

I have every confidence in you!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Today's Lesson:
> 
> To be honest I don't know Vista (and don't wish to!), but the principle is the same - you need to look for the My Computer icon/symbol if there is one on hubby's laptop...open it up and it should reveal your stick (assuming you have already inserted it into a USB port) - then locate My Doc or some such folder (where you'll/he'll be able to find the images/documents again) and then drag and drop the images from the stick to the folder....
> 
> I have every confidence in you!


I tried all that.
It wont let me drag and drop the file
Vista is awful.


----------



## Expat Steve (Oct 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I tried all that.
> It wont let me drag and drop the file
> Vista is awful.


Try selecting the image/document in your stick and right clicking on the mouse - it may come up with a list - in amongst the list maybe the words 'Send to' or 'Move to' then a further list will possibly include My Documents


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Expat Steve said:


> Try selecting the image/document in your stick and right clicking on the mouse - it may come up with a list - in amongst the list maybe the words 'Send to' or 'Move to' then a further list will possibly include My Documents


ok qwil ltry that later when I can prise the damn laptop out of hubbies grasp.
Hes on a football forum talking about his favourite team who are totally useless


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is a dongle a memory stick?

You could get a migraine with all this technology stuff.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is a dongle a memory stick?
> 
> You could get a migraine with all this technology stuff.


oohh goody someone who is even less comp literate than I am

no a dongle is some sort of thingy that you plug into your laptop to get wirelss internet (I think)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Veronica I am really hopeless at IT but I do try things but without much successes.
I can now defrag and clear my cache and all that stuff.
I have a great little free programme that does it all for me Glary Utilites, but I don't understand all that is does so can't use all the facilities it has.
People in the know always say its really easy, but it is only easy if you know the technical words and what they mean.
I used to own x.p for dummies which I found useful but went into it to see how to upload photos onto hotmail emails, and it was talking about another type of email account so that was me snookered.
I now have vista which is fine for me.
Now I can blind you with knowledge google chrome has a bug in it that wont let the old fashioned chat page set up refresh automatically, my friend who runs such a chat room told me lol


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Veronica I am really hopeless at IT but I do try things but without much successes.
> I can now defrag and clear my cache and all that stuff.
> I have a great little free programme that does it all for me Glary Utilites, but I don't understand all that is does so can't use all the facilities it has.
> People in the know always say its really easy, but it is only easy if you know the technical words and what they mean.
> ...


I tried google chrome because some idiot told me it was good and it was total pants. Stopped me doing all sorts of things and then I couldnt delete it either so I had to get my techie guy to come and sort it for me.
I can do most things I need to but occassionally something crops up which UI need to ask for help with.
As I spend a lot of time working on my website I do need to have at least some idea what I am doing but my brain has got a bit full over the years and sometimes it dosnt want to take anymore stuff in


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

UI? I thought that was a contraceptive,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> UI? I thought that was a contraceptive,


Well spotted


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually though that is an IUD I think not UI.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhh now you know why I have 14 children lol


----------

